# Jazz musicians playing classical. What do you think?



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

Today I've had Keith Jarret's rendition of the Preludes and Fugues of Shostakovich in my hands and I have been seriously tempted to purchase them. Then I have thought about my referential performance of this work (Tatiana Nikolayeva) and started to wonder whether a jazz superstar like Keith Jarret could add anything to this work and to the performances that other classical pianists have already done of them. At first one can think that he definitely can make something out of it, since Shostakovich and Jazz have their own personal story. But then his rendition of the Goldbergs, which I'm not particularly a fan of, came to my mind. So I decided to check it out with you guys before I do anything, so that you can tell me what do you think about this recording (I'm listening to it right now in Spotify and I'm finding it rather pleasant, very clean and neat, a sort of virtuoso performance, I think) or if you have any other suggestions.

Also, and more importantly, I'd like to know *what other remarkable examples of jazz musicians playing classical music do you know* (for instance, Benny Goodman playing Mozart's Clarinet Concerto is a personal favorite of mine) and *what do you think in general about this phenomenon of switching musical styles that often happens with jazz-classical interpreters*.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I thought Jarret's interpretation of Bach, when I heard it, was sublime. He is a classical pianist when he plays classical and he takes it very seriously. I tend to think we can be too proprietary about our performers' origins.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Jazz musicians playing Classical? I like that just about as much as I like Classical musicians playing Jazz. Which I like about as much as I like ballet dancers doing flamenco and vice versa. Oh, and not to forget Benny Hill doing Shakespeare and Laurence Olivier doing Three Stooges material. It's all good, right? 
Yes, I know I sound like a curmudgeon, please don't bother quoting me dozens of examples of wonderful crossover performances that you adore. I'm too busy listening to my rare recording of the Lippizaners performing Beyonce's latest hit.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Winton Marsalis has played plenty of Classical works.

Andre Previn plays Jazz, but he's probably more of a conductor first.

I have no problem with this. You have to deal with it on a case by case basis. Lord knows it usually works better than pop stars singing arias.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

GreenMamba said:


> Winton Marsalis has played plenty of Classical works.
> 
> Andre Previn plays Jazz, but he's probably more of a conductor first.
> 
> I have no problem with this. You have to deal with it on a case by case basis. *Lord knows it usually works better than pop stars singing arias.*


I actually really like this:





anyway I guess it depends, there are jazz musicians who were or are actually also (and sometimes before) classical players.
I would not ask to Thelonious Monk to play Debussy, but someone like Bernard Peiffer was a classical player of very high level.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

norman bates said:


> I actually really like this:


Yeah, there may be some exceptions. I was thinking more of Bono singing with Pavarotti.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

GreenMamba said:


> Winton Marsalis has played plenty of Classical works.


Branford Marsalis isn't too shabby at classical, either.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2015)

I find it more remarkable when jazz musicians _compose_ classical music 

NP: Jason Eckardt


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

GreenMamba said:


> Andre Previn plays Jazz, but he's probably more of a conductor first.


Although Previn took conducting lessons when very young*, it was not until he was 38 (1967) that conducting became a primary focus of his career. Prior to that, from around age 20, he toured and recorded as a jazz pianist and band leader.

* from Pierre Monteux in San Francisco


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

I'm a bit torn on Jarrett's Bach. There are so many good versions out there. 

However, one classical recording of his I really like are the Shostakovich Preludes.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I think, great! More fun in the party.


----------

